# New from NC



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm gonna be going to college in the mtns. of NC this coming fall and am looking forward to hittin it hard. I need tips on size and what would be right for the area. Tips on gear wouldn't be bad i already have jackets and pants just lookin for board, bindings and boots. I have rented in the past but am looking to buy for the long haul.
Im not sure on size for boards or boots but here are my specs: HELP!
6'3"
210 lbs
sz. 14 shoes 

All help would be awesome and i look forward to posting.
All The Best,
-Alex


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Where are you going? App State? Western Carolina? Other?

I'm originally from Morganton, about 45 minutes down the hill from Boone. A good chunk of my high school went to App.

Hot damn, you're big sucka! You playing football or what? Haha!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Im goin to Lenoir-Rhyne in Hickory to play lacrosse


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey man, im from Asheville, i ride Cat, Sugar, App, Snowshoe...What type of riding are you looking to get into? Whats your price range?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

It might sound over the top but i wanna do anything i come across. I plan to work my way up but i have many years ahead in the mtns so i hope to do it all. Im not sure if there is a set limit on price im just getting gear piece by piece and lookin for the best deals so i can ride when i get to school in the fall.
I need new board, binding and boots. if there is anything local you may know that have good deals let me know i will be up that way this weekend.


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

Theres a shop down in Boone i like a lot called Edge of The World. They have a bunch of Lib-Tech board( all i ride ), GNU Boards, Burton, umm a couple more board brands. I ride the Dark Series boards, you can do everything with it, love it to death. Boots all comes down to how they feel, theres the Boa strap and the standard lace. They both fit differently so youll have to decide. And bindings is a preference also, ive ridden on a couple different bindings, flows are cool, fast and convenient, but kill your feet at the end of the day, Rome bindings are good as gold, Union bindings are killer. I prefer the toe strap, and Rome bindings...IF you adjust your Flows correctly the can be ok. 
To be honest, the main reason why i got my LibTech was cuz theres so much ice a lot of the places around here so i wanted something that could grab and go yet i could hit the park with, Their Mange-Traction(MTX) and Bananna Tech(BTX) is phenominal.
Theres a couple shops here locally called Flipside where i live too which isnt too far from you at all, 30-45 mins from Asheville. They have some good deals and stuff too. 
Ummm, theres also a place called Recess before you get to App, near 421 and shit, Brand new place, been there once...I personally think their overpriced, dont have too much stuff...
Used to be a BP down there that was a bomb ass store..


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah well i went to a local shop here and im almost 100% on getting some flow flite 3's and ride anthem boa which fit super well and look tight to boot. Im still trying to pick a board but i have narrowed it down to a few. Im gonna look those shops up and spend sunday checkin them out while im around there. What do you pay for your Lib-tech?


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

I paid dirt cheap when Boarders Paradise was still in business in Boone. Id look at SierraSnowboard.com, theyre having a killer sale right now, close to what BP was having when i picked mine up. 30-70& off...Id check em out. Im letting you know before hand man, at the end of the day my Flows are killing my feet, Rome=Greatness...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

so for flow bindings are they the bindings not the boots? but im def gonna look in to sierra its just i like to buy from a local shop when it comes to big orders to keep them goin. ya know?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Hell yea bro, anything anyone needs if at Edge of the World. Hop in the shop look for Timmy or Jeff. Tell them Jeremy DeWitt sent ya.  EOW is right inside of downtown Banner Elk, right at Lee-Mcrae/ or however you spell it. If you guys wouldn't mind, go check out my boarding videos on Youtube.com from this past winter, just a few things that go down here on the East Coast. Here is the link to the big video I made, but I have another one if you click on my username on Youtube: Thank guys. and let me know if you need any help at all. Rate & Comment the videos plz YouTube - East Coast Rippin'


----------

